# r.i.p



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Today we had a phone call from our kids to say that one of our little beardies had died the poor chap was only 2 weeks old but as they were our 1st clutch it makes it so sad

R.I.P my little friend you will be missed


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Aww, sorry to hear that. RIP lil fella.


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

RIP lil beardie.

Chin up though, the others live on!


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

r.i.p little guy


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear that matey!!!


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

awww R.I.P little beardie


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh thats so sad, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

